
Validate your ideas fast and free - l7l
http://pitch.munichtrading.com
======
l7l
Hey everyone, Some years ago, we created a tool to be able to evaluate our
multiple business-ideas amongst our friends and internally in our company. It
is an easy tool, where we could express our ideas within 400 characters and
upload it. Afterwards friends and family members were able to rate those ideas
('thumb up' or 'thumb down') and we instantly got a feedback on the ideas. As
we know the common problem, that most people with an idea are unsure, whether
it is worth following it or not, we hereby invite you to use our tool on your
own. You can find it here:
[http://pitch.munichtrading.com/](http://pitch.munichtrading.com/)

It has a very basic functionality, is very easy-to-use and totally free.
You'll never waste time thinking about your ideas and wondering, whether they
solve a real problem again! So go forward and ask the community!

------
SirMaeXchen
What a shitty idea!

